# Hydraulics question~~



## gamebird (May 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to fill my Kubota Tractor with Hydraulic fluid????? There has to be a plug on the tractor to tell me when it is full! It is a D 245 diesel!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy gamebird,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

You can get an Operator's Manual on ebay for less than $25.


----------



## gamebird (May 19, 2011)

*Hydraulics*

Big T, Just tell me the info!!!! This web is getting money hungry!! 

I have already s$120 on a manual for my tractor....... And does NOT tell me!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Gamebird,

I cannot tell you with certainty, because I'm not familiar with a Kubota D245. Are you certain on the model number? There's an L245 model. 

If your tractor is a model L245, there is a bolt/plug on the left side of the transmission (near your left foot while sitting on it) that is used to check fluid level. You should fill until fluid comes out this hole. The transmission, rear differential, and hydraulics share a common reservoir.


----------



## gamebird (May 19, 2011)

*Post*

Thank you Big T!


----------



## gamebird (May 19, 2011)

D just means Diesel Big T!


----------

